# done with it all



## Guest (Aug 19, 2009)

well to let u all know ,, i am gonna get completely out of the rv bussiness ,, and go to work for min wage ,, i have lost all had ,, and then some ,, and also since i will not be doing it day to day as i have been ,,, i am not gonna post on here anymore ,, oh i will read the post ,, but i am done with advice ,, and with rving ,, as one said a few yr's ago on here ,, if u can not afford the life style ,, u should not be rving ,, and that is me ,, as of now ,, i guees my taste for the life style was too high ,, and it bit me ,, too all it's been fun ,, and alot of great memories ,, but i will keep in touch ,,       :disapprove:  :disapprove:  :disapprove:


----------



## C Nash (Aug 20, 2009)

Re: done with it all

Rod, it can't be that bad and we can't have this forum without you.  Well, we can but sure don't want to. You have been a great addition and can still have plenty to offer.  Hang in there and around here.  If you are at the bottom there is only one way and that's up.  Most all of us have taken it at sometimes on the chin and hit the canvas but the secrete is getting back up.


----------



## brodavid (Aug 20, 2009)

Re: done with it all

Hey Rod, I have lost all and am climbing back up and plan on taking the trip again, you are a real good RVer and your advice shows knowledge and wisdom, so hang on do not let life throw you off the surfboard and slide you in the sand, go for the gusto and be the best that you can and you are. Rod, you are loved and respected by alot of us, 

love and prayers from the family,


----------



## jack g (Aug 20, 2009)

Re: done with it all

rod

maybe the donkey can help

http://upchucky.com/flash-farmer-donkey.html


----------



## Kirk (Aug 20, 2009)

Re: done with it all

Sorry to see you go Rod, but I understand the feelings that you must have. They say that time heals all, so give it a little time and then reconsider. We will miss you!


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 21, 2009)

Re: done with it all

A lot of his friends including me has been trying to tell him it's not his fault. The economy has put a lot of people out of business  and he was one millions small company that was hit hard. And if he can just hang in there it will pick up and he will right where he wants to be. And that is, doing what he loves to do, work on RVs. So I ask that you try to encourage him to just hang in there. BTW he was in a better mood last night. :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 21, 2009)

Re: done with it all

Hang in there buddy.  If you can't smell the diesel smoke at least keep dreaming about it.  Before you know it, you will be right back in there.   Keep the advice coming.  Heck I had to give up fulltiming, buy a Condo for later on as old age begins to creep up.  We still plan to RV as much as possible.
All is never lost as long as you keep getting up.


----------



## deniloo (Aug 21, 2009)

RE: done with it all

Although I don't post very often,I do read this forum and itis on my daily homepage.I enjoy everyone's advice, experience and their adventures! I would hate to see Rod give up the forum, RVing, and the whole shebang....I am from Michigan and everyone knows how our job situation is here! We haven't been able to take the 5th wheel out but one week this summer. I haven't losta business like he has but we have gone through our times with companies closing and being laidoff and out of work. We may not be able to support those RV businesses right now but will as soon as things pick up. We won't give up ourvacation home on wheels or this forum with advice from you all on here.Rod I appreciate all that you have helped us with when you didn't even know we took your advice, or that you made us smile with one of your remarks or tales from the road. Please don't leave us! We need you here and some time in the future will need your services again too...........Thanksto all ofyou posters for your help, from all of us readers out here!


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Aug 21, 2009)

Re: done with it all

I think he will be OK, camping right now.  He just hit a rough spot...he will get over it.  At least I hope so.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2009)

Re: done with it all

ok to let u all know ,, first off ,, sorry for this stupid post ,, i was not thinking right at the time ,, and really stressed out ,, but the reason for this post is ,, after a good weekend away in the new MH (almost ) and a good swift kick in the butt by the wife ,, i am back in the rv bussiness and rving everychance i get ,, the wife told me not to worry ,, we wil make it ,, and i am gonna ,, come hell or high water ,, i have a deal working now that may work out ,, but not saying yet ,, but it will make alot of the other mobile guy's mad ,, but hey ,, it's a dog eat dog world ,, and that is how i am aproaching it ,, labor rate is going to $95 per hr ,, call out is now 80 bucks ,, the way i see it if all others charge 100 to 120 bucks and hr ,, i can charge close to that ,, but still can't compete with CW and the name ,, but if this deal works out ,, it will be great ,, and thank u all for u'r support ,, i really do mean that ,, u all are great friends ,, even if i have not met alot of u ,,  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## elkhartjim (Aug 23, 2009)

Re: done with it all

Your wife saved me the trip.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 23, 2009)

Re: done with it all

Nothing like a good woman to straighten us out :laugh:   "WAY TO GO ROD" :approve:


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 23, 2009)

Re: done with it all

well to honest about this, it was either Lynn or I was going to kick his rear. And since she got him first and all is OK, I am happy for him. This forum would not be the same without him, now I know we use a lot of emoticons, but he holds the record. I can always tell when he write by looking at the emoticons and tell Rod wrote it.  Or even better by his own short hand writing. Thanks Rod for not leaving.


----------



## LEN (Aug 23, 2009)

Re: done with it all

I didn't post on this one and was hoping for the best. And now it seems there is a best. Good luck Rod!!! I have never run around screaming and shouting in my life HA!! It happens to all of us(quite a few times here) and it seems given a few days and some good thought there are always ways or directions to take that can pull us back, Attitude is everything, just keep the positive side in sight and things have a way of working out.

LEN


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 23, 2009)

Re: done with it all

Len that is what I have been telling him, to KEEP A POSITIVE ATTITUDE. I hope he can do that, it is tough out there in the RV world in today economy.


----------



## utmtman (Aug 23, 2009)

Re: done with it all

Rod, let me tell ya a story, years ago dad and I had a wrecking yard, than the state came in and said we had to drain the fluids from every vehicle in the yard as well as any that came in, into different tanks and so on.  Was too much trouble and expense to deal with so we closed down and tried a garage, had to shut it down when they came out with all the new computerized cars, even went to college to learn that type of repairs but could not afford the equipment needed to continue and could not teach the old dog, my dad, new tricks, so we shut her down.   And I know you as a tech probably know where I'm coming from on some of this Im sure.

  Bout killed the two of us, so I went back to college again and got a computer education and opened a computer business but found we could not compete with compuserve and walmart and all the other big companies for sales and repairs, so shut er down.   Dad started building hope chests for all the females in the family including grand kids, done kept him busy until he could do nothing any more due to health.  

  Took all my money, which wasnt much to speak of and jumped off the deep end with this new motor home we have.   Sold everything to keep it and now we full time and some times like this past year with thousands in repairs and state taxes jumping 500%, we have barely made it and are living check to check.  But like my wife said, "we will manage."

   I plan on staying put for now because its cheap to be here and next year we are going to try and find camp host jobs that might help us get caught up again.   I am also trying to find some place close to where I am now in Utah, to camp for the winter, so we do not have to drive all that far.

  If measley old me can manage I know you can.  Your twice the person I am based on all I have read that you have written.  I know you already said you were going to give it your best thanks to that better half of yours threatening you with the frying pan.  But I just had to get this one in front of you to show you anothers perspective.  

  Good luck to you my friend.  And keep on a helpin us here in the forum and one day we will cross paths and I promise to buy ya a cup of whatever ya be wantin to drink.


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 23, 2009)

Re: done with it all

Lee that is what we all have been telling him. He is not along in that path as most of us has suffer a lot somewhere in out life. I am sure glad he is back. :laugh:


----------



## big bilko (Aug 23, 2009)

Re: done with it all

Stay with it mate.Don,t let the B****# get to you. Things are sure to get better and you will be back up in no time. Think of me I am always     DOWN UNDER.   Take care buddy.  Big Bilko


----------



## Shadow (Aug 24, 2009)

Re: done with it all

Good for you Rod.  Welcome back


----------



## cwishert (Aug 24, 2009)

Re: done with it all

Rod, it sure looked like a pity party at first.   That is why I didn't post.  I knew if you took a little time, someone would show you the light.  I have been through my share of bad, and then good, then real good, and now wondering if my better half will have a job in the next month.  But I know that with my job we will make it until his picks up or he decides he's had enough and decides to move on to bigger and better things.  I have often told him that if he wanted to do something else, all he had to do is try.  But I know how you "Technicians" are, you think that mechanicing is all you can do.  Well Lee just told you different.  I hope that your deal comes through for you and you are back on top again in no time.  If not that one then a better one will come along.  As my mother used to tell me "God don't give you no more than you and He can handle!"  She was very right. :approve:


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2009)

Re: done with it all

Carol i agree ,, and as u'r husband ,, i have been down the auto/truck road before ,, i started out working as a Diesel tech out of school ,, working for Kenworth ,, then many other jobs after that ,, and i know about the way they pay techs Flat Rate  ,, yes u can make a killing when the work is there ,, but starve when it is not ,, but i had to switch to auto mechanics just for that reason ,, truck and heavy equip is knda sesonal ,, and plus i was on the service truck ,, which meant many days and nights on the road to somewhere ,, but i have made up my mind ,, and i am going for broke  :laugh:  :laugh:  ,, can't get much more ,, but i and my help have made a decision ,, we are gonna do and be the best we can be ,, even if we lose some money along the way ,, but we will gain a customer or 2 ,, that is the biggest thing ,, but the deal i am working on ,, is a onsight perminent rv repair business ,, not saying where yet ,, due to the fact ,, that it is not a done deal yet ,, and don't anyone else that may know say ,, since i do know that some of my competetors read this forum ,, but if it works out i will have an onsight and mobile bussiness covering most of the major tourist parts of the smokey mountain area ,, and that is where the money is ,, but as i said ,, not a done deal yet ,, but again thanks to all for u'r support ,,  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## cwishert (Aug 25, 2009)

Re: done with it all

That's the spirit Rod.  I hope that the deal goes without a hitch and you are on your way soon.  Some day I may get to the Smokey Mountians.  Until then I will just have to wish you luck from here.


----------



## Pillaz (Aug 26, 2009)

Re: done with it all

Rod, lets face it you can't leave the forum. You have given me a ton of great advice. Good things happen to good people. Things will turn around. I know I have been there.  A few years ago i had an ugly divorce. Lost my business, house, and all of my money. I came back from visiting my Dad who had a stoke to being unemployed, peniless and no home. Things were dark. I faught my way back, started another business, worked hard and for now I'm at least middle class. I am in business for myself and god knows the ecconomy is bad but just remember that material things are just "stuff". Being a good person and good comunity member is far more important. Also you are not alone. This ecconmy is taking a lot of businesses out.
God will open another path for you. I am sure that eveything will work out. Good luck in your new venture.


----------



## *scooter* (Aug 26, 2009)

Re: done with it all

As I sit here and read the previous posts, I started to tear up.  Maybe stupid, but that's the truth.    
Rod, thanks for not leaving.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Aug 26, 2009)

Re: done with it all

Roger, what was it that got to you?

Was it that one of "us" was quitting? Perhaps finding out that he wasn't quitting?

Or was it that there are so many of "us" that feel connected to each other in some way or another?

It's hard to describe ...


----------



## elkhartjim (Aug 26, 2009)

Re: done with it all

Damn Tex, you made me tear up.  I think. Or was it what you didn't say?


----------



## *scooter* (Aug 29, 2009)

Re: done with it all

I guess it was a little of everything.  It was very hard to hear that Rod was giving up.  What a tough decision that must have been.  Then to hear all of the RV family here give him support and understanding.  We all have our personal lives and some how share similar feelings.  Simply, I was moved by the whole situation.


----------



## *scooter* (Aug 29, 2009)

Re: done with it all

Also, I read that on my birthday.  I've had better.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Aug 29, 2009)

Re: done with it all

That's what I was thinkin', too.

When we stick together we can be a pretty formidable force.

Don't try that again, Rod!  :clown:


----------



## brodavid (Aug 29, 2009)

Re: done with it all

by the way Scooter, HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## *scooter* (Aug 29, 2009)

Re: done with it all

And thank you brodavid


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2009)

Re: done with it all

yea happy BD ,, and btw ,, did u ever get outtta Nash's compartment ,,sorry i completly forgot about u ,, nash did mention that his rv was a bit heaverier ,,    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :clown:  :clown:  :8ball:  :8ball:


----------



## *scooter* (Aug 30, 2009)

Re: done with it all

Thanks for the BD sentiment, and I did make it out of the compartment.  I would sneak back in if I new he was headed to the 'Meet and Greet'.  Maybe next time....   :laugh:  :laugh:


----------

